# .NET and More > Silverlight >  Silverlight 4 domainservice query does not return results

## Jdsurgeon

```
Try
        Dim check = (From d In Me.ObjectContext.OrderMasters
                     Group d By d.ordnum Into g = Group
                     Order By ordnum Descending
                     Select ordnum).First
        Dim NewOrder As String = check & Date.Now.Millisecond.ToString
        Return NewOrder
    Catch ex As Exception
        Return "Could Not obtain order"
    End Try
```

this doesn't return anything like its not even running anybody have an idea why I can't get the value from the silverlight client.

----------


## Lightning

have you debugged? is there an exception?

----------


## Jdsurgeon

for some reason I am using the Silvelight business application template. I have debugged it but for some reason it does not ever hit this line of code. Even thouhg it is exposed through the domain service and I can execute it from the client but it always return null even though it should return something regardless of the exception.

----------


## Jdsurgeon

I know silvelright 4 is new but can somebody help?

----------


## MattP

Can you post a little more than the Try Catch block from your DomainService.  Would also like to see how you're calling it from the client side.

----------


## Jdsurgeon

ok


```

	vb Code:
	Public Function ReturnNewOrderNumber() As StringRetry:        Try            Dim check = (From d In Me.ObjectContext.OrderMasters                         Group d By d.ordnum Into g = Group                         Order By ordnum Descending                         Select ordnum).First            Dim NewOrder As String = check & Date.Now.Millisecond.ToString            Try                Dim Check2 = (From e In Me.ObjectContext.OrderMasters Where e.ordnum = NewOrder Select e).First                GoTo Retry            Catch ex As Exception                Return NewOrder            End Try        Catch ex As Exception            Return "Could Not obtain order"        End Try    End Function

```


vb Code:
Private Sub Order_Loaded(sender As Object, e As System.Windows.RoutedEventArgs) Handles Me.Loaded        ScheduleDatePicker.SelectedDate = Date.Now        OrderDatePicker.SelectedDate = Date.Now        Try            Dim db As New KattDomContext            orderdata = db.ReturnNewOrderNumber()            AddHandler orderdata.Completed, AddressOf orderCompleted            OrderNumberTextBox.IsEnabled = False        Catch ex As Exception         End Try    End Sub     Private Sub OrderRefreshButton_Click(sender As System.Object, e As System.Windows.RoutedEventArgs) Handles OrderRefreshButton.Click        OrderDetailDomainDataSource.Load()    End Sub     Private Sub orderCompleted(ByVal sender As Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs)        OrderNumberTextBox.Text = orderdata.Value    End Sub

----------


## Jdsurgeon

Thanks matt

----------


## MattP

I'm going to pretend I didn't see the Retry: GoTo Retry in the code.

Here's the MSDN article on Domain Services: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/libr...(v=vs.91).aspx

Try adding the <Invoke()> attribute to your ReturnNewOrderNumber method.  If you don't specify this then the return type won't be IEnumerable<T>, IQueryable<T>, or Entity which the query can return.  (The Domain Service will assume the <Query()> attribute unless your method name starts with Update, Change, Modify, Insert, Add, Create, Delete or Remove)

----------


## Jdsurgeon

Wow that worked. Actually I don't know of another way to retry a statement if the order exists. This is actually my first time doing it and I know it's bad code practice but what harm does it do when I know it won't ever just lock up like most go to statements. but if you have a better way please share I am not an expert.

----------


## MattP

I would use a loop so that you can keep looping until a certain condition is met (You have a unique Order Number in your case).

A quick Google search brought up this as the first result: http://www.startvbdotnet.com/language/loops.aspx  Take a look at the While and Do loops.

----------


## Jdsurgeon

OMG can I add you as a friend I promise not bumbarded you with questions I am usually a Google look it up guy but I really appreciate your help and I got that nasty GOTO statement removed from my code.

----------

